# Apologies from MAC Cosmetics Online.



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (May 8, 2007)

MAC sent me this email.. and I thought I would pass it along just incase if any of you didn't get it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







If you haven't done so already, please add maccosmetics.com
([email protected]) to your address book to ensure you
continue to receive special maccosmetics.com email to your inbox. 


Dear Nicole,

We're sorry for any confusion! The email you received from
us today offered Free Standard Shipping on any purchase at
www.maccosmetics.com. Regrettably, the expiration date for
the offer was incorrectly stated. 

The Free Standard Shipping offer on any purchase at MAC
Cosmetics Online is valid through this Saturday,
May 12, 2007. 

Please use offer code SLIM at checkout to receive this offer
with your online order. 

At MACCosmetics.com, we strive to provide you with the very
best in customer service and we're sorry for any confusion
this may have caused and appreciate your understanding. If
you have any questions or concerns, please contact us via
email at [email protected] or via telephone
at 1-800-588-0070.

Warm regards,

The Team at MACCosmetics.com


Please do not reply to this email. If you wish to contact
us please click here.

You are receiving this email because you opted in to hear from M·A·C
Cosmetics Online regarding products and promotions. Unsubscribe.

(c) 2007 M·A·C, Make-up Art Cosmetics, Inc. All worldwide rights reserved.

M·A·C Cosmetics Online (a division of Make-up Art Cosmetics, Inc.) 
130 Prince Street 
New York, New York 10012


----------



## karinaf (May 8, 2007)

I saw that today and I was like wow they're gonna give me free stuff for just being me... damnit.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (May 24, 2007)

wow thanks, i was going to order since i saw free ship thanks


----------

